# is it single cylinder or double?



## ilkamalo (Jun 2, 2020)

hi, i'm not much keen on the argument can someone help me to understand whethear the machine on the link below is single or double cylinder ? thank you .





Subito.it


Vendo compresssore 220v 100l, in ottime condizioni, motore 2hp, perfettamente funzionante, prezzo trattabile




www.subito.it


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Ilkamalo,

That is a two cylinder model.

Stephen


----------



## ilkamalo (Jun 2, 2020)

stevon said:


> Ilkamalo,
> 
> That is a two cylinder model.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## ilkamalo (Jun 2, 2020)

thanks


----------



## ilkamalo (Jun 2, 2020)

you have been so kind , i need your help again , is this





Subito.it


Vendo compressore Abac modello hp2 da 100 litri perfettamente funzionante il compressore viene fornito come da foto di 2 tubi e pistole. No perditempo




www.subito.it




one or two cylinder , i need to choose between the two.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*ilkamalo*
This is also a 2 cylinder, both are 2 HP the last one looks like a newer design. run both and time how long each takes to fill up the tank from empty. whichever fills the tank up in the shortest time is the one to choose! assuming both tanks are the same size in gallons or liters.
Stephen


----------



## ilkamalo (Jun 2, 2020)

thanks for the time you are give to me, by


----------

